# Well, that didn't work.....



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

The Midi chuck with 2" gripping surface doesn't hold a 14" bowl blank.....dang, more stuff!


Anyone have the Titan2? Thoughts?
I may not need that much chuck while turning over the bed, but if I decide to go 29" over the side.....why buy another, right?






Scott (all the dang toys ya need) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2014)

I've got the SuperNova2 with additional JS100 (100mm, or 4") jaw set.

Worked fine when I loaded up a close-to-16-inch block and tried coring it out. (The fact that I aimed the coring tool badly isn't really the chuck's fault.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2014)

I have the exact same thing Duncan has and cores out a 15" blank with no problems

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (May 2, 2014)

Scott, I'm not a paid pusher of Hurricane chucks (though I'm sure I've been accused of it!), but I simply can't say enough good stuff about them. I got one, and loved it so much, I sold all my Strongholds (5 all together) and bought all Hurricanes. I now have 7, I believe. They are VERY substantial chucks for quite a reasonable price. And don't be fooled by the smaller chuck, it will hold an 18-20" blank with no problem whatsoever.

Sorry, I know I didn't answer your original question. I just had to throw in my two cents...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Scott, I'm not a paid pusher of Hurricane chucks (though I'm sure I've been accused of it!), but I simply can't say enough good stuff about them. I got one, and loved it so much, I sold all my Strongholds (5 all together) and bought all Hurricanes. I now have 7, I believe. They are VERY substantial chucks for quite a reasonable price. And don't be fooled by the smaller chuck, it will hold an 18-20" blank with no problem whatsoever.
> 
> Sorry, I know I didn't answer your original question. I just had to throw in my two cents...


I haven't seen those hurricane chucks, how about a link?


----------



## LemonadeJay (May 3, 2014)

I second Mike's comments about Hurricane chucks. I need to get a few more. They hold tight, don't ever loosen up. I even love the key used too tighten it. It is substantial and you can unscrew the chuck from the lathe using it. They thought of everything.


----------



## Tim Carter (May 3, 2014)

I think you might have 2 problems. One is that the Nova midi chuck with Tommy bars isn't designed for large pieces. The 2nd problem is the standard 2" jaws don't grip well on large pieces. I use the Nova G3 and Supernova chucks with the spigot jaws and seldom have problems.


----------



## MikeMD (May 3, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I haven't seen those hurricane chucks, how about a link?



Greg, here's a link. Hope it isn't against the rules to post an Ebay link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hurricane-H...321?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2339c82cb9

You can get different jaws for it, too. This chuck with the standard jaws is my go-to chuck for most bowls. If I go over 14-15", I use this chuck with large jaws on it.

The one odd combination chuck/jaws that they have is the HTC 125 (which is their large chuck) with standard jaws. I do have that combination, but it is almost worthless. I say almost because it is overkill. You simply don't need that big of a chuck with smaller jaws. The only reason I have it is because there is a small gap between the HTC 100 standard jaws and the HTC 100 large jaws. The HTC 125 standard jaws bridges that gap. (Very similar to how the Stronghold has a gap in its jaws.) The only other reason I can imagine to get the HTC 125 with standard jaws is if you don't want to have a LOT of chucks (like I do). If you just want the HTC with standard jaws and large jaws, you could probably make that work (if all you do is larger work). BTW, I got the super large jaws for the HTC 125... MAMMOTH is all I can say for these jaws. Beefier and thicker than any I've seen.

The seller of these chucks has a whole Ebay store. So, you can check out all the jaws and such. Now, he also has tools. A lot are kinda midline/entry level (and you can tell by the prices), but he's got a really nice 5/8" bowl gouge. About the same price as Thompson's (I have some of those, too).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hurricane-5...474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258dd8e79a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2014)

You can also shop hurricane chucks here... This is his actual website.

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/index.php?sid=d57787b3792dc0b4ee50f3d50f99aa59

I picked up a couple after Mike started raving about them. I like them a lot better than the grizzly chucks I've got, and they're at least as good as(if not better than)the Oneway and Vicmarc chucks I own.

I'd suggest the smaller version over the large if you're only looking to pick up one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 3, 2014)

I assume your two inch tenon snapped off? Even if you go with a Titan, a two inch tenon is still two inch.

I have SN's and they handle anything I have tried (rated for up to 29"). I also have the Hurricane 100 and it is heavier with standard jaws than the SN2 with powergrip jaws.

I'm pretty sure that somewhere on here is my comparison of the SN2 and Hurricane 100. I have no idea what category it is in as I typically just go to woodturning forum of the break room. It may be in flatwork, tool reviews.. I did not start the OP thread, just added to it.

The SN2 refurbed is also available from the service center for about $145 including insert and shipping.


----------



## SDB777 (May 3, 2014)

My tenon didn't snap off....it just didn't hold.
Seems the chuck just didn't 'hold'....the piece came off, I caught it(I know, not a good idea to try catching stuff....but your mind does whatever it wants to do with body parts), and saved the piece. I want to upgrade chucks.

Looked at the link for the Hurricane's. Everything seems to be out of stock? Must be a high sought after product??



Scott (thanks everyone) B


----------



## MikeMD (May 3, 2014)

If you call the company, Scott, you can find out. Actually the link I posted earlier was an auction item, so, they can't be sold out...


----------



## SDB777 (May 4, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> If you call the company, Scott, you can find out. Actually the link I posted earlier was an auction item, so, they can't be sold out...



Was using the link that David(DKMD) posted. I know things can be found on eBay, but I kind of like using 'vendors' for this type of purchasing.



Scott (always need more toys....) B


----------



## MikeMD (May 4, 2014)

The Ebay link I gave you is one and the same person/seller. You can buy straight from his store, or from his Ebay listings. That chuck I linked to still has about a day left on it (for the auction).


----------



## steve bellinger (May 4, 2014)

Scott not trying to talk you out of buying new toys. :) But when you were turning this blank, did you have your tail stock brought up to help hold this blank in place? When ever I am ruffing in a blank that's one of the first things i'll do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good use for a faceplate to me. More chucks are fun and useful but a good sized faceplate with plenty of screws holds better than any chuck.


----------



## SDB777 (May 4, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Scott not trying to talk you out of buying new toys. :) But when you were turning this blank, did you have your tail stock brought up to help hold this blank in place? When ever I am ruffing in a blank that's one of the first things i'll do.



Yup, tailstock was in place...chunk removed itself from the chuck and split the wood 'under' the tailstock. Pucker factor went up pretty quick!!




Dennis Ford said:


> Sounds like a good use for a faceplate to me. More chucks are fun and useful but a good sized faceplate with plenty of screws holds better than any chuck.



I use a face plate to 'round and make a tenon. Not sure I have ever seen a face plate used for the 'hollowing'? 
The only way I can think of using a face plate for hollowing is to have a HUGE amount of waste!




Scott (open to ideas here on the face plate thingie) B


----------



## MikeMD (May 4, 2014)

Yup, Scott. That is how they "used" to do it before chucks. You can either waste a bunch of wood, or glue on a waste block.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 4, 2014)

I use a faceplate for hollow forms wider than 10" or taller than 8". Many could be done with a chuck but I am confident that the faceplate will not allow a "launch" and can hollow aggressively. For a vase with a bottom smaller than inside the screw holes; it is not necessary to waste any height but I usually don't worry about the one inch or less that the screws take up. Nearly all of my hollow forms are made of local wood that would have been burned if I did not do something with it, even if it was expensive exotic wood, the cost is much less than a hospital visit.

Edit: I got off topic there on hollow forms but the concepts apply to bowls also. For a 15" bowl; I would use a 5" faceplate with 6 - 12 screws. The screws are 1" long and the faceplate is just under 1/2" thick so the screws penetrate into the wood a little more than 1/2". Some of that 1/2" + can be inside the bottom recess so I actually waste about 3/8" of bowl height. I have turned that size bowl on smaller face-plates and on a chuck, it is faster (and safer) for me to use a face-plate.


----------



## David Hill (May 4, 2014)

Well I don't have the Hurricanes but I do use the PSI Barracuda 4-in fact I have 2 of'em. I haven't found anything I they couldn't hold yet. I have also gotten the larger jaws and dedicated jumbo jaws so I can invert the bowls to clean up and finish the bottoms. Oh, and it's a one key.


----------



## MikeMD (May 5, 2014)

David, the one key thing is one of the things that sold me on the Hurricanes. With 5 Strongholds, I was using 2 keys. Some were a little older (not a lot, but a little), and apparently Oneway changed something in their gearing (and consequently, their keys) along the way. I inevitably picked the wrong key each time I needed one (even so I marked them...duh). With the Hurricanes, they use a square drive, so not only does one key fit every 100, it also fits the 125s. Love it, I really do.


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2014)

I used a faceplate on that BKP bowl I did - but it was a stack laminate so there wasn't a whole lot of waste involved. I glued directly to the faceplate and when I turned it off I turned off the seam/glue line.


----------

